# Grip Mod...



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

So I tinkering with the cork tape grip of my still-in-progress new project () and decided that a skinny grip in front of the reel seat is uncomfortable. After trying out a new technique, I ended up with a "power bump" on the handle  It's over 1.125" at the thickest part, and less than 1" at the thin part (the blank is only 0.76" in front of the reel seat). It doesn't look like much, but it's much more comfortable than a skinny grip. What do ya'll think?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks nice. Care to share with us this "new technique"?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm still in Beta phase...there might be some waterproofness-integrity issues...:redface:


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

my sting silver rod foregrip is waterproof and it has shape all it is a lure 
<a href="http://img40105.pictiger.com/images/13295122/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img4.pictiger.com/c22/13295122_th.jpg" border="0" /></a>
let me kno what u think


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I prefer a long cork foregrip...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> I prefer a long cork foregrip...


As do I, but have you tried finding good cork these day? Besides, they don't make cork rings big enough to accomodate a 3/4" blank. :redface: I've got something else I'm going to try as well...

Jaron, did you glue a lure on your sting sliver rod?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I did sort of the same thing with my heaver, I built up a little thread underneat where the cork tape was to go, and then put on a coat of finish, then cork tape, then shrink wrap. Works perfectly with no water intrusion issues that I'm aware of. Looks good AK.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jaron, did you glue a lure on your sting sliver rod? [/QUOTE]

nope did the same as if it were a foam forgrip


----------

